# mk3's on air...where are your gauges?



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Anyone running analog gauges in a mk3? if so where are you mounting your gauges? the only place i can think to do them is in my cup holder area in the center console. i thought about relocating my cd player to the console and mounting the gauges in the radio slot using one of the triple gauge single din brackets. they are actually pretty nice looking.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: mk3's on air...where are your gauges? (rabriolet)*










I made that a long time ago with my first air set up, i did a terrible job with the wrapping of the fabric but besides that I thought it was pretty clean, i was also considering relocating my headunit down to the center console as well, keeping the gauges up a bit higher would be nice


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

im doing something similar to this ^


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You dont really have too many options. lower cupholder, radio slot, vents (mount in center like mkIVs do), a pop up panel where tweeter is, molded into lower knee bar. I'm going digital so I dont have to worry about gauges


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

i have a few mk3 ideas that are gonna kill it!!!!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: mk3's on air...where are your gauges? (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_









I made that a long time ago with my first air set up, i did a terrible job with the wrapping of the fabric but besides that I thought it was pretty clean, i was also considering relocating my headunit down to the center console as well, keeping the gauges up a bit higher would be nice


thought about this idea but have no idea how to execute it.
how did you get the shape of the opening?


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: mk3's on air...where are your gauges? (rabriolet)*

Well it actually appears to fit much better in the picture then it actually did, but i just took out the cup holder section of the center console and took some cardboard and cut it to a square slightly bigger then the opening was in total and then I just traced around the hole onto the cardboard and cut it out until it was about perfect with about an 1/8th of an inch to spare on each side, then transfered my template to wood and made all the necessary cuts, worked out pretty well! Its just a press fit too, no screws or fasteners needed


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

how did you trace the hole onto the cardboard though? there isnt a big enough opening to go from the back of it


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Here are mine, I dont use them for Air gauges though, wideband and egt. I no longer have the boost gauge in the vent.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

h/o I just thought of a picture I have, let me find it
Obviously would need some creativity, but I think it's clean as hell










_Modified by SuperBacon at 9:10 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i like that idea, btu what do you do with your a/c controls?
im thinking its either going in the area above the cup holder or in the cd player slot.
Zorba, where did you get that panel from?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_i like that idea, btu what do you do with your a/c controls?
im thinking its either going in the area above the cup holder or in the cd player slot.
Zorba, where did you get that panel from?


yeah, you would need to get creative. Relocate them into the glove box!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i want to be able to use all parts of my car though, which is why i dont have my compressor or anything hidden in the spare wheel well so that I can carry a full size spare.
ill figure it out, im off work tomorrow so ill mess with it then.
for now i need to get the wiring done for the compressor. i hate wiring.....always afraid of messing something up


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: mk3's on air...where are your gauges? (bagged_hag)*



bagged_hag said:


> Same thing i did had a friend who's a carpenter shape one of these up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

seems to be the front runner right now....just need to figure out how to get the shape right and how to secure it in there


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea the guy that made thibz and nevmeds did a really good job, the thing clips in like factory


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

does it have a tab like part that sits down inside the opening of where the cup holder used to be?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

im pretty sure it doesnt, just cut perfectly


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_does it have a tab like part that sits down inside the opening of where the cup holder used to be?


No tabs man just took the center console out gave it to him, he does it for a living so he knew what to do and he cut it a hair bigger that way it would just pop right into place.... Im sure you know some kind of carpenter that could whip that up in a few mins just need the right machines


_Modified by thibz115 at 10:19 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

So with your help I managed to make this template. I basically laid masking tape in multiple layers across the face of the console, trimmed out a larger opening in the bottom of the console to fit my hand in and give me more wiggle room for the air line and wiring for the gauges. Then I made this template on the cardboard.
Fits almost perfect. Needs to be a little ittty bit larger/more round on the lower corners but it worked pretty much exactly as I wanted.
Now I need a 2" hole saw and figure out what material I want to use to make the panel out of.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

was actually ALOT easier to make than I thought


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Awesome man! just a little bit of thought and kaboom haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (thibz115)*

i think this is the best bet/cleanest install (and not just because it was in my old harlequin). they arent air gauges but just to give you an idea:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I changed my mine to something more simplistic. Im only running them til I get the cash for an autopilot setup so Im not to worried about it.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

did you make that ?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

went to a local swap meet and picked it up with gauges for $12. pulled out the junk gauges and trimmed my console to get some clearance and then attached it to the top with 2 screws.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_went to a local swap meet and picked it up with gauges for $12. pulled out the junk gauges and trimmed my console to get some clearance and then attached it to the top with 2 screws.


good find


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_









Does anyone have some more pics like these? I want to put my autopilot and scangauge down there and can't decide if I want to make it set in a bit, or flush with the face of the cubby


----------

